# Écran



## firstimac (11 Juin 2013)

Bonjour, peut-on brancher l'iPhone sur l'iPad comme transfert d'écran?
Merci


----------



## Gwen (11 Juin 2013)

Non, il n'existe aucune solution à ma connaissance pour faire ce genre e chose entre deux appareils sous iOS.


----------

